# should facebook be banned by hunts



## Vulpinator (21 July 2013)

Following a number bad experiences with hunts internal issues being expressed publicly on Facebook. And the ever present issue of infiltration and trouble making by our opponent's causing. 
Should the MFHA advise hunts to refrain from the use of the social media site just a rhetorical question.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 July 2013)

Vulpinator said:



			.......
Should the MFHA advise hunts to refrain from the use of the social media site just a rhetorical question.
		
Click to expand...

It might be a better idea for the MFHA to advise those who become embroiled in petty and political squabblings,  to think before they speak,  and refrain from airing their laundry in a public manner.

Alec.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (22 July 2013)

I personally hate facebook with a passion we have troubles with employees washin their dirty laundry in public and we are considering banning it.


----------



## happyhunter123 (22 July 2013)

What do you mean 'should it be banned'? You can't stop people that hunt from using Facebook, can you? 

Hunts themselves sometimes have Facebook pages. Info is rarely shared on pages, they are totally public and really only for promotional purposes. I think that everyone should have one! 

Hunts also have groups, they are a bit different and are for discussion between those who have an interest in the hunt, and I suppose all of the comments on these should be monitored carefully. 

On a individual level, people do need to be more careful about what they post in public. This applies in all areas of life too.


----------



## Vulpinator (23 July 2013)

happyhunter123 said:



			What do you mean 'should it be banned'? You can't stop people that hunt from using Facebook, can you? 

well obviously not one has the right to freedom of speech, however hunts themselves could do themselves a worse disservice than to encourage bad mouthing by removing access to arsebook aptly named)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Suelin (23 July 2013)

Good luck with that OP.


----------



## immoralorchid (25 August 2013)

We have a fb page for our hunt set up by myself no upcoming meet dates or locations are exposed but its lovely for all the pictures and discussing what a fab day we have had


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (25 August 2013)

IMHO Facebook should be banned full stop we get loads of grief with the Girls at at work I mean Hourly paid machine operators and labourers.


----------



## polopony (28 August 2013)

I am on the Supporters Club Committee of my local hunt and we have just, in the last fortnight, created a Facebook page for hunt supporters. You have to be invited by members of the page and then this has to be passed by the admin. So far it's doing a great job for promoting hunt events going on through the summer. We won't be posting any hunt dates, even though it is for supporters, as they should all have a meet card. I think on the whole it will do a positive job for our relatively small hunt, but only time will tell.


----------



## maccachic (29 August 2013)

Poor things over there we are lucky in NZ no one to cause problems however it is pretty secret squirrel compared to other horse events.  They are only now starting a hunt website otherwise it can be hard to find out who the local hunt is.


----------



## FionaM12 (29 August 2013)

Vulpinator said:





happyhunter123 said:



			What do you mean 'should it be banned'? You can't stop people that hunt from using Facebook, can you? 

well obviously not one has the right to freedom of speech, however hunts themselves could do themselves a worse disservice than to encourage bad mouthing by removing access to arsebook aptly named)
		
Click to expand...

Is it just me or does this post make no sense? :confused3:

Facebook is just another way of communicating. In itself it's not evil.  It's what's said that's the problem, not where you say it.

I hear people claiming "Facebook causes so much trouble" yet clearly it's PEOPLE and what they say or do which cause problems. I've never had any problems with FB and I use it regularly. But then I don't put anything nasty on it, nor do any of my fb friends.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jas123 (30 August 2013)

Some hunts upset their members by not allowing them to post on the closed fb group until the 'admin' approves it. I think the hunts need to be careful that the fb group is creating the right impression!!! Surely you can't ban fb as we do live in a democracy....


----------

